# anyone been camping in louisville ky



## hydrofoil82

heading to kentucky first of april curious as to if anyone has been camping there where a good park would be ive had trouble finding one online

thanks


----------



## md10pc

*camping near Louisville*

Have you checked the website for the Kentucky State Parks. Taylorsville Lake State Park is not too far from Louisville. I haven't stayed there but most KY state campgrounds are nice.
Here is the address: 
parks.ky.gov/reservations/campgrounds/


----------



## hydrofoil82

thank you i will try that because i didnt see any near the actual city but thank you


----------



## beumerlf

*Any luck finding campground nr Louisville?*

Have you had any luck finding a campground close to Louisville? I, too, am looking for a decent one that is within 50 miles from town. Not having much luck. Otter Creek just closed in January. I'm looking at Jefferson Memorial Forest, but it seems very small and I suspect it is primitive only. Any recommendations for a 3-night stay in June would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hydrofoil82

hey man yes actually i have found a place its kinda strange though i got in touch with skip parking systems they own lots all throughout louisville ky, but they are parking lots litteraly where cars park for days right in the middle of town like in the city, not my first choice but the man i spoke with said it would be no broblem to pull it in and stay for a few days bad thing is no power or water luckly im set up to not have to have those ill run a gennie and we are going to as gun show so really wont be in it much just to sleep and shower maybe this will help you sorry if not


----------



## bobrussell

*late reply*

maybe late, but last year we stayed at "My Old Kentuky Home" State Park. it's small, right off the golf course and right in Bardstown; i don't think that's far from Louisville. make sure to visit the Maker's Mark Distillery if your there.


----------



## ronixrider82

Well I know this is a OLD thread buttt in louisville there is a KOA if you want to stay in the city... If you don't mind traveling theres a KOA in Shepherdsville and Grandma's campground.. If you want a lake near there is taylorsville state park the sites are not on the lake and some won't handle a BIG unit. Most are 30 amp. Rolling Hills campground is in taylorsville which is very nice buttt expensive and the rules kind of :thumbdown:. And if you like Bourbon theres plenty of places to visit and you can stay at My old kentucky home campground.


----------

